# I'm Baaaaack (so is spring!)



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Minnesota was great, the weather was in the 60's and 70's and mostly sunny. I sure didn't picture it being that nice, but hey, I'll take it. Back here in Michigan, it is also nice. Today it was 70, tomorrow it is supposed to be 76. I like this weather!

Anyway the trip was amazing, but I am glad to be home in my own bed again... although I've done very little sleeping the past few days, but oh well.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Time to start posting your spring pond series. 

I now have a pond and since I cant search and pull up the old posts of yours since the crash wiped them out you can claim a do over. Or you could add a pond section to your site. (hint-hint) :twisted:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome back. I only wish Canton, Ohio had weather as nice. 3 inches of snow in 3 hrs. *sigh* The dart tournament was fun though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome back! it hasn't been over 60 here yet! send some of that over here please!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Michigan is known for weird weather, maybe its the lakes or maybe its the cold fronts that half the time hit us, half the time miss us. I dont know - all I know is they are saying mid 70's for tomorrow. I have a tan from working outside today!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its hit 70 here in WI


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Atlanta, Ga, 76 degrees! And you don't even want to know about the pollen...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Jax area, Florida....around 80....but yeah, you dont even want to know about the pollen


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I never could handle living in areas of high pollen. It really screws with me. And I always liked the general area of Atlanta, but their weather is so strange. It is so far south, but they get cold, and ice, and sometimes snow. It's just strange!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

PS: Oh yeah, and it was 79 degrees here officially, and tomorrow is another matching day climatically speaking. Fun fun!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

It's oddly warm here too. glad to have you back AFG.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you. Glad to be back. I wish I had time to go and read the fishy posts.  

Maybe another day...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its been so nice here lately we slept with the windows open last night.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright! its finally warming up, its supposed to make it to 74 today! Beautiful.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It is 82* here!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it got up to about 84 today

the pollen isnt bad, as long as you arent allergic, which im not.....the only annoying thing is it gets your car really dirty


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> Its been so nice here lately we slept with the windows open last night.


Livin on the edge fish_doc!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes we are. Some day we will even install those windows on the house.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL gotta love the humid weather moving in now, geez!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

One thing I could never live with is the heat at night. I like warm tropical air in the day, but at night I like a cool down - of some kind.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

me too! Its gotta be cold, real cold.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

NO!! I didn't say cold, I said COOL.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> me too! Its gotta be cold, real cold.


I know what you mean! I can't sweat


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Years ago when we lived on the third floor of a apartment building we could leave the window open year round. The building was so well insulated that the heat from the lower apartments would bake us in ours. We would have the heat off in winter with below zero temps and come home after being gone all day and it would be in the 80s in our apartment.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

We don't really heat our house. we use a wood stove, but are too lazy to get up in the middle of the night to get it going. unless of course it gets way to cold. but when I stay at my grandmas, thats when it gets truely cold.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Shev, Where about do you live? If you are in the south the cold is no where as cold as it gets in Alaska for instance. You keep saying cold. Is that like 65 or -20.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah good on u guys You can have you rspring we are in autumn or Fall as you guys call it. but its still shorts and singlets for now.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

All the snow has now melted in here,I live in the southern Finland.
And I'm also excited about the spring!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

where do you live, diverdan?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

It all depends fish_doc, in the summer I can't get my water in my fishtank below 80. I live in the western part. on the right side of the rocky mountains. I live in a valley that doesnt get much snow, but the mountains around it do. the coldest I remember where I live was about -60, but its been really mellow for the past couple years. last year it got down to -40, but that was with windshield, so it was a lot warmer. most of our fronts come in an arch from canada hitting the mountains, this causes the clouds to rise, which cools them off more, forcing them to drop the precipitation they are holding. thats why it gets dry where I live being on the right side of the mountains. but my grandma lives way the hell up in the mountains and with high altitudes comes colder temps. its probably no where near alaskan temps, probably not even finland with an ocean all around it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The last few winters here haven't been that bad either. When we get a cold snap here it is called a Alberta clipper. (since it comes from Alberta Canada)


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Michigan sees mostly the Alberta Clippers... doesn't cool us off for too long though. I would just be so miserable if I had to live someplace where it was cold all the time. Clouds too, I hate them. LOL


----------

